# Its Home...



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

So, picked it up this morning and drove it about 30 miles back to the homestead. Had it all planned out to park it in the club house parking lot, which when I got back was filled with cars and kids and girl scout cookie selling parents.... so I drove it though (barely) and kept going through to the house. Its going to be fun getting it back out, but we will get there. I am taking it to storage after we have lunch since my wife needed to be there for the help backing it up.

Thoughts... holy crap that thing is big. Its a tad windy today so it was a little nerve racking for my first ever towing experience. I noticed a few times it was swaying through about 3 cycles, not a fun thing, but it stopped and for the most part it was smooth sailing. I never went over 65 miles an hour and got about 8.8 mpg according to the computer. I am still shaking a little as every muscle was clenched pretty much the entire ride home. You sure know that thing is back there. I do think its pushing the limits of that truck though... its popping into 3rd on most inclines and stays at about 3500 rpm to keep it at 60-65 mph. Its not something I am used to, so its going to take some getting used to. I will take some picks before we head out to the storage place (next adventure) and post them when I get a few drinks into me after we get back. I am so happy with the trailer, but it might be a trip to the ford dealership and see what they can get for me in the form of a new diesel truck.

James


----------



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

James,

Fantastic and good for you guys! I am still waiting for ours to come in and will probably have the same unnerving experience on the first pull. I am looking forward to seeing the pics of your new pride and joy.

Happy Camping!!
Curtis


----------



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

James,

I know what model the new tt is, but I am not sure what your TV is?

Curtis


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

TitanFlyer said:


> Thoughts... holy crap that thing is big. Its a tad windy today so it was a little nerve racking for my first ever towing experience. I noticed a few times it was swaying through about 3 cycles, not a fun thing, but it stopped and for the most part it was smooth sailing. I never went over 65 miles an hour and got about 8.8 mpg according to the computer. I am still shaking a little as every muscle was clenched pretty much the entire ride home. You sure know that thing is back there. I do think its pushing the limits of that truck though... its popping into 3rd on most inclines and stays at about 3500 rpm to keep it at 60-65 mph. Its not something I am used to, so its going to take some getting used to. I will take some picks before we head out to the storage place (next adventure) and post them when I get a few drinks into me after we get back. I am so happy with the trailer, but it might be a trip to the ford dealership and see what they can get for me in the form of a new diesel truck.
> 
> James


James,

Your thoughts on your first experience towing are identical to how I felt when I picked mine up a few years back.








I remember thinking, holy crap it's like towing a cruise ship behind me! I also felt that all the comments I read on this
board about my Suburban's towing ability was spot on. The sub really struggled and I was not used to hearing it
run at 3500 RPM all the time.







and yes, I too had to pay a visit to Dodge dealer...









Believe it or not, it won't be long before your towing and forget it's even behind you. Congrats and best of luck with your
new Outback!

Your not going to driveway camp in it tonight!??

Mark


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Sir Campselot said:


> James,
> 
> I know what model the new tt is, but I am not sure what your TV is?
> 
> Curtis


Sorry, its a 2008.5 (not sure why, but the title says .5) Titan 4x4 CC Short Box with the Big Tow Package. On paper, it says it can do it safely... I have a 91-9400 lb towing capacity depending on what manual you read, and the GCVW is 15100 lbs and distributed tongue weight is 950 lbs if I recall correctly. I did a lot of reading on the Titan forums and according to the experienced towers of bigger TT it is acting the way its supposed to with the revving etc, but its the slight sway every once in a while and the porpoising (sp?) that has me a little nausious, but it could have been the 15 mph gusting wind. Is it something that I need to get used to or is it something that still needs a little adjustment, I don't know... i just know that a 2500 diesel with longer wheel base would be better... but again, I am new at this and someone with some salt might tell me they have never seen anything tow this well... lol. The one thing i will say is that it is perfectly level when its sitting still.

James


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Fanatical1 said:


> Your not going to driveway camp in it tonight!??
> 
> Mark


The militant community I live in will only allow RV's of any kind to be kept in front of the house during daylight hours, otherwise i most certainly would. This whole thing about buying a TT was a gamble, because my oldest son has autism and we were worried he wouldnt take to a trailer. When he stepped in it today for the first time he was all smiles and that was a great feeling.

I will tow with this truck this year and see how it goes. Its something no matter what I have to tow with it will take some time to get used to. I took it to storage this afternoon and backed it into my spot first time...very proud... right between a very expensive motorhome and a huge utility trailer, tight squeeze.

Anyway, its miller time.

James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on getting the Outback home. The first trip is always the hardest.

Did the dealer set up your WD hitch? I'm guessing you need to tweak that a bit in order to reduce the porpoise effect. I had that on with my F-350 until the WD hitch was dialed in.

I drove my 28RSS home for the first down down Columbia Gorge. You should know this stretch of Hwy is VERY windy. Something like the best place in the US to wind surf (gosh...I wonder why). I think my knuckles had blood back in them a week or so later.









If you decide to get a new truck, now is the time! Great deals out there for sure.

Looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

TitanFlyer said:


> James,
> 
> I know what model the new tt is, but I am not sure what your TV is?
> 
> Curtis


Sorry, its a 2008.5 (not sure why, but the title says .5) Titan 4x4 CC Short Box with the Big Tow Package. On paper, it says it can do it safely... I have a 91-9400 lb towing capacity depending on what manual you read, and the GCVW is 15100 lbs and distributed tongue weight is 950 lbs if I recall correctly. I did a lot of reading on the Titan forums and according to the experienced towers of bigger TT it is acting the way its supposed to with the revving etc, but its the slight sway every once in a while and the porpoising (sp?) that has me a little nausious, but it could have been the 15 mph gusting wind. Is it something that I need to get used to or is it something that still needs a little adjustment, I don't know... i just know that a 2500 diesel with longer wheel base would be better... but again, I am new at this and someone with some salt might tell me they have never seen anything tow this well... lol. The one thing i will say is that it is perfectly level when its sitting still.

James
[/quote]

James,

Just a little advice............. if I may?? Before you go out and mod your truck and/or buy a ton of towing attachments, I would definitely suggest you look for a new TV. I had the same experience as you trying to tow a 23 KRS (which is 25 feet in length) with a GMC Yukon. I spent nearly $1,200 changing out my rear end, adding a tuner, cold air kit, etc. After all was said and done..... I was still left wanting more power and white knuckling it the whole way. After three trips of sweaty palms, I went on line and found a diesel 2500 HD. I love that truck and feel at complete ease while towing. I use no sway control, only weight distribution and I never know the trailers back there. Hope my advice helps. Good luck!

Mike


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Rollrs45 said:


> James,
> 
> I know what model the new tt is, but I am not sure what your TV is?
> 
> Curtis


Sorry, its a 2008.5 (not sure why, but the title says .5) Titan 4x4 CC Short Box with the Big Tow Package. On paper, it says it can do it safely... I have a 91-9400 lb towing capacity depending on what manual you read, and the GCVW is 15100 lbs and distributed tongue weight is 950 lbs if I recall correctly. I did a lot of reading on the Titan forums and according to the experienced towers of bigger TT it is acting the way its supposed to with the revving etc, but its the slight sway every once in a while and the porpoising (sp?) that has me a little nausious, but it could have been the 15 mph gusting wind. Is it something that I need to get used to or is it something that still needs a little adjustment, I don't know... i just know that a 2500 diesel with longer wheel base would be better... but again, I am new at this and someone with some salt might tell me they have never seen anything tow this well... lol. The one thing i will say is that it is perfectly level when its sitting still.

James
[/quote]

James,

Just a little advice............. if I may?? Before you go out and mod your truck and/or buy a ton of towing attachments, I would definitely suggest you look for a new TV. I had the same experience as you trying to tow a 23 KRS (which is 25 feet in length) with a GMC Yukon. I spent nearly $1,200 changing out my rear end, adding a tuner, cold air kit, etc. After all was said and done..... I was still left wanting more power and white knuckling it the whole way. After three trips of sweaty palms, I went on line and found a diesel 2500 HD. I love that truck and feel at complete ease while towing. I use no sway control, only weight distribution and I never know the trailers back there. Hope my advice helps. Good luck!

Mike
[/quote]

You absolutely may....I agree it might be the best bet, but I can truely tell you that I don't want to drive a 2500 diesel just for the 1 percent of the time I will be towing. If it will do it safely (very safely) with my family in it, I would rather stick some airbags on it and perhaps a few HP mods like you say. I wasn't white knuckling it actually, it was a one hand drive most of the way home, but for the few times I felt like I was being told where to drive by the trailer... it was more about getting used to the 30 feet of trailer not normally back there. I like buying things, so I might like a bigger truck.. I will drive a few and see how it goes.

James


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

TitanFlyer said:


> James,
> 
> Just a little advice............. if I may?? Before you go out and mod your truck and/or buy a ton of towing attachments, I would definitely suggest you look for a new TV. I had the same experience as you trying to tow a 23 KRS (which is 25 feet in length) with a GMC Yukon. I spent nearly $1,200 changing out my rear end, adding a tuner, cold air kit, etc. After all was said and done..... I was still left wanting more power and white knuckling it the whole way. After three trips of sweaty palms, I went on line and found a diesel 2500 HD. I love that truck and feel at complete ease while towing. I use no sway control, only weight distribution and I never know the trailers back there. Hope my advice helps. Good luck!
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new TT! I remember my first drive. Had to travel south in Iowa where the wind mostly comes from the west. I did find that my Dodge 3500 diesel duelly pulled the 5er really nicely. The dealer set up the truck and camper nicely so it was level. I didn't have any issues the first trip, but I had to get it off of the street so took it over the Church to park it until I could get the backyard cleaned up. While going over there had to make one turn and suddenly some guy that was working next to the road putting in a cement drive started waving his hands like a crazy man so I watched him and not myself. Ended up side swiping a truck and breaking off one of my fenders and bending some sheet metal.

As far as driving a 2500 diesel everyday, I drive my 3500 around town and get better mileage than I do with my GMC Safari Van plus have 4FD. Out on the highway I get about 18 mpg, in town 14-15. Towing I get 12 mpg pulling a 30' 5er but I also only drive 55 - 60 mph pulling it. If I'm going someplace to relax, why push the speed and end up being frazzled by the time I get there?

Enjoy your first trip and each one after that. I was just in the OB trying to get some stuff cleaned up out of it and see what I needed to replace after last year. Hoping to take my first trip in 2 weeks.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

James, like the other's said, check the WDH some other day to see if it is set up correctly. Check in here if you have questions.









Then start taking some short camping trips. We all like to say that it tows like it isn't back there. That's only true once you get used to it being back there if you know what I mean....








If you ever completely forget it's back there, you will get into trouble.









We've all been on that first trip and it is nerve racking. After a few trips you should get more comfortable with it.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Nathan said:


> We've all been on that first trip and it is nerve racking. After a few trips you should get more comfortable with it.


The first time is definately the worst!! After a few short trips you'll be a lot more comfortable and then you should have a better idea of whether you will need a new truck.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

TitanFlyer said:


> James,
> 
> I know what model the new tt is, but I am not sure what your TV is?
> 
> Curtis


Sorry, its a 2008.5 (not sure why, but the title says .5) Titan 4x4 CC Short Box with the Big Tow Package. On paper, it says it can do it safely... I have a 91-9400 lb towing capacity depending on what manual you read, and the GCVW is 15100 lbs and distributed tongue weight is 950 lbs if I recall correctly. I did a lot of reading on the Titan forums and according to the experienced towers of bigger TT it is acting the way its supposed to with the revving etc, but its the slight sway every once in a while and the porpoising (sp?) that has me a little nausious, but it could have been the 15 mph gusting wind. Is it something that I need to get used to or is it something that still needs a little adjustment, I don't know... i just know that a 2500 diesel with longer wheel base would be better... but again, I am new at this and someone with some salt might tell me they have never seen anything tow this well... lol. The one thing i will say is that it is perfectly level when its sitting still.

James
[/quote]

You will get the variations in the tow capacities depending on who and what you consult. I would say that You are good at 9200 pounds. You will get the higher rpms when towing especially when you are in a tow/haul mode. If you are getting the sway and porpoising in a 15 mph wind, you may need to adjust your sway control. I am towing the 27L(which is 31 feet tongue to bumper) with a 1500 Silverado 4x4 short bed. I get very minimal sway in a 45+ mph wind. I am using the Reese High Performance Dual Cam Sway control with 1200 pound bars. Yes the 2500 diesel with a longer wheel base would better. But in my case I am runnning out on the beach as well, and I hate to say it, my 1500 does better on the beach than my 2500, and gets better mileage overall.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Congrats!







Nothing like that first time white-knuckling it. The wind plays a major factor in how comfortable I am towing. If you slow down, it's much more comfortable. Saves gas, too. My mileage went up 2 mpg by going from 65 to 62 mph. The RPMs dropped way down, too. I was at 3200 rpm @ 65 and now barely break 2000 rpm @ 62. Not much of a difference in speed makes me more comfortable and it's cheaper!

When you get it loaded up with your gear you will probably notice a difference in the porpoising.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just a little side note on this. Remember towing it home from the dealer it was empty. Once you get it loaded you may find out you really are limited.

Do try to get the WDH dialed in yourself as the dealers do not normally spend the time to do it correctly and if they do get it right, the whole thing is empty so how ever they set it it will most likely be off once you load.

Load her up and take a test tow and tell us how she is doing.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Just some rambling thoughts that may or may not help...

1. Make sure that all of your tires (truck & trailer) are inflated to their MAX cold PSI.

2. 3500 RPM is great for climbing hills in 2nd gear, but a little too high for sustained driving. If needed, drop the truck into 3rd gear and slow down. Try to keep the RPM's below 3000.

3. Become an expert about your hitch and get it set-up correctly. This will likely solve much of your trailer grief.

4. My former 1/2 ton Suburban used to porpoise fairly bad but was improved with Rancho 9000X adjustable shocks. Set the rears to their stiffest level.

Congrats and good luck


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

California Jim said:


> Just some rambling thoughts that may or may not help...
> 
> 1. Make sure that all of your tires (truck & trailer) are inflated to their MAX cold PSI.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I apologize... I read my post again and I made it sound like the truck was struggling at high rpm the whole time... not the case. The 3500 rpm comment was meant to read that when I hit a hill and wanted to sustain 65 mph it would get up between 3000-3500... for normal driving or even just slight inclines, it stuck in 4th (overdrive off and in tow mode) and was perfectly fine at 2000 rpm. Once or twice I felt like I needed to manually drop it a gear and I did. It never felt like it didn't have enough power for what it was pulling, but the bobbing and weaving it was doing is something I need to get dialed out of the hitch.

I called the dealership and the guy who installed and set it up had a chat with me. He thinks the truck (and said it when I was buying it) will be fine, but probably not going to make any speed records if I get into the hills (we don't really have "mountains" out here). His suggestion on the first thing to try was to add more tongue weight by dropping it a link and see if that helps. He said the truck was perfectly level and dropped both fenders exactly the same amount, but that we may just have too little weight on it until I get it loaded up. So does anyone agree with him, dropping a link will leave me with 1 hanging and he said we could always adjust the angle of the hitch to lift it a bit if I want more links hanging. The manual says that the bars (1200 lb in my case) should be pretty close to level with the frame of the tongue, and mine are nowhere near that. I have some video of the PDI and walkthru where he was showing me the setup, maybe I will try and figure out how to drop a few on here to see if it even looks right. I will probably do that in another thread, since this is probably not the right place...

Thanks for the help everyone. The wife and I are taking a trip to the dollar store and then to walmart to start buying the stuff we need to camp with. I want to keep it all out of the trailer and weigh it all to see how much we are putting in there as I am told it can add up quickly.

James


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Load up the trailer and the truck as if you were going camping and start from scratch on the WDH set up. Do not just try things from the current installation as you do not know if it is close to start with.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Load up the trailer and the truck as if you were going camping and start from scratch on the WDH set up. Do not just try things from the current installation as you do not know if it is close to start with.


x2. Once you get things loaded up, they could change quite a bit. Don't bother tweaking the setup until you get more packed in it.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

TitanFlyer said:


> Sorry, I apologize... I read my post again and I made it sound like the truck was struggling at high rpm the whole time... not the case. The 3500 rpm comment was meant to read that when I hit a hill and wanted to sustain 65 mph it would get up between 3000-3500... for normal driving or even just slight inclines, it stuck in 4th (overdrive off and in tow mode) and was perfectly fine at 2000 rpm. Once or twice I felt like I needed to manually drop it a gear and I did. It never felt like it didn't have enough power for what it was pulling, but the bobbing and weaving it was doing is something I need to get dialed out of the hitch.


Sry... I can't believe I've missed this thread! Congrats on having your first white knuckle ride on your first tow. Fun ain't it!







I had my first when I had first gotten my '06 Zeppelin pulling it with my '05 Durango. Quite and experience!

Concerning the quote above, this is exactly what I thought when I read it. I thought the Titan was having issues with the pull and I was VERY surprised to read that. Glad that's not the case.

I'd load up the TT, throw some weight on that hitch, and see what it does then. I can honestly say that I don't, and never have had, any issues with porpoising aka "vertical sway". This is addressed by my Equal-i-zer WDH system which has 4 point sway control. Left to right and up and down. Just something I've never run across as the WDH does what it's supposed to do. Still... get some weight in the front of that this and I'm sure you'll see a diff.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Not sure what hitch you are using or what size trailer you have but you should not get any sway at all especially in only a 15 mph wind. My first towing experience was better than I though it would (23RS+Chevy Tahoe and Equal-i-zer hitch) I have towed in wind with gusts has high as 40 mph have never gotten any sway, I could feel the wind load push me but the trailer never swayed. I have been passed by many Semis and never a bit of sway. I have to say I have never had a white knuckle experience towing. But when my dealer setup my WD hitch they got it wrong, they had one of the L bracket mounds upside down so one L bracker was 2" higher than the other one Plus they did no adjustments at all when I connected it to my TV for the first time. I did all the adjustments myself and it has been working flawlessly ever sense. I now have a Diesel so it is even easier to tow.

BTW congratulations on the new Outback hope you have lots of great adventures with it.


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

N7OQ said:


> Not sure what hitch you are using or what size trailer you have but you should not get any sway at all especially in only a 15 mph wind. My first towing experience was better than I though it would (23RS+Chevy Tahoe and Equal-i-zer hitch) I have towed in wind with gusts has high as 40 mph have never gotten any sway, I could feel the wind load push me but the trailer never swayed. I have been passed by many Semis and never a bit of sway. I have to say I have never had a white knuckle experience towing. But when my dealer setup my WD hitch they got it wrong, they had one of the L bracket mounds upside down so one L bracker was 2" higher than the other one Plus they did no adjustments at all when I connected it to my TV for the first time. I did all the adjustments myself and it has been working flawlessly ever sense. I now have a Diesel so it is even easier to tow.
> 
> BTW congratulations on the new Outback hope you have lots of great adventures with it.


Suppose it was time to put in a signature now that I own the trailer etc.. so its on all my posts now...

I will take everyones advice and start loading that front end up... but with what I don't know. We really aren't planning on adding much to that front bedroom. I want to buy the normal things like chairs and grill etc, but the biggest heaviest thing will be a generator, but that will be a while as I don't plan on doing any dry camping this year... but you never know.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

TitanFlyer said:


> I will take everyones advice and start loading that front end up... but with what I don't know. We really aren't planning on adding much to that front bedroom. I want to buy the normal things like chairs and grill etc, but the biggest heaviest thing will be a generator, but that will be a while as I don't plan on doing any dry camping this year... but you never know.


I think you'll be surprised how much you'll be putting up front there. Although you don't have the pass through, things I put in mine to keep the weight on this hitch.

1. ALL the beer and pop (passthru)
2. Tool box (fully loaded for emergencies) (passthru)
3. Cordless Drill, Saw, Light (passthru)
4. Hose Storage Bin (hoses,connectors) (passthru)
5. Electrical Storage Bin (cables, cords, etc) (passthru)
6. Misc Storage Bin (chocks, lubes, etc) (passthru)
7. Lights bin (Awning lights, misc lighting) (passthru)
8. Folding table (master bedroom)
9. Qty 2 - big lounge chairs (master bedroom)

All of this is on the first 3' of my trailer adding considerable weight. I think you'll be doing something similar. Don't forget you'll be able to add the bikes, wagon, toys, grill, folding chairs, coolers, etc., in that sweet garage setup as well. It's going to add up quite a bit and will help in the long run.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

OK with that Reese Dual cam you should not have any sway at all if it is setup correctly. I would read the setup directions and set it up myself and not trust the dealer. I do notice that when my trailer is empty I can tell the difference, it tows mush better loaded. Good luck and have fun!



TitanFlyer said:


> Not sure what hitch you are using or what size trailer you have but you should not get any sway at all especially in only a 15 mph wind. My first towing experience was better than I though it would (23RS+Chevy Tahoe and Equal-i-zer hitch) I have towed in wind with gusts has high as 40 mph have never gotten any sway, I could feel the wind load push me but the trailer never swayed. I have been passed by many Semis and never a bit of sway. I have to say I have never had a white knuckle experience towing. But when my dealer setup my WD hitch they got it wrong, they had one of the L bracket mounds upside down so one L bracker was 2" higher than the other one Plus they did no adjustments at all when I connected it to my TV for the first time. I did all the adjustments myself and it has been working flawlessly ever sense. I now have a Diesel so it is even easier to tow.
> 
> BTW congratulations on the new Outback hope you have lots of great adventures with it.


Suppose it was time to put in a signature now that I own the trailer etc.. so its on all my posts now...

I will take everyones advice and start loading that front end up... but with what I don't know. We really aren't planning on adding much to that front bedroom. I want to buy the normal things like chairs and grill etc, but the biggest heaviest thing will be a generator, but that will be a while as I don't plan on doing any dry camping this year... but you never know.
[/quote]


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Be careful with the reese. If you adjust the # of links on the chain, you may have to adjust the length of the cams so they still sit in the correct spot on the bars (center of the bend when the truck and trailer are straight). You can probably get away with adjusting one link, but tilting the head and such will require re-adjusting the cams. It's not really difficult just if you don't do it, you won't have sway control.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

TitanFlyer said:


> .......as I don't plan on doing any dry camping this year... but you never know.


Don't rule out dry camping. You have an awesome trailer that can carry everything to you need to "unplug" and get away from everything (cell phones...TV...computers...other people)

Get away from everything and look up some night at the stars and have a satellite hunt.


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> .......as I don't plan on doing any dry camping this year... but you never know.


Don't rule out dry camping. You have an awesome trailer that can carry everything to you need to "unplug" and get away from everything (cell phones...TV...computers...other people)

Get away from everything and look up some night at the stars and have a satellite hunt.
[/quote]

That sounds like nirvana to me... most of what "I" want to use the trailer for is Powered Paragliding flyins. Bunch of guys in a field somewhere with no power, big fire, lots of flatulance, talking about the many times we almost died today... so maybe I should set it up for that kind of thing.

Blast, now I have too read all about generators and which one to buy... this camping thing is getting expensive.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

TitanFlyer said:


> Blast, now I have too read all about generators and which one to buy... this camping thing is getting expensive.


LMAO!!! Understatement of the year!!! I found a new quote for my sig with this post! HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Rob_G said:


> Blast, now I have too read all about generators and which one to buy... this camping thing is getting expensive.


LMAO!!! Understatement of the year!!! I found a new quote for my sig with this post! HAHAHAHA!!!
[/quote]
You guys aren't kidding(and it's just begun







) 
I mean we are like many on here:
1. Buy a new truck
2. Buy an OB to tow with the new truck
3. Mod the OB
4. Buy a bigger truck
5. More mods








6. Buy a bigger trailer (You can now pull it with the new truck)








7. More mods.....








8. .......


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

I just bought my OB two weeks ago----and I was white-knuckled the whole way home myself (felt like I was towing a freakin house back there!!!) I bought and set-up my Equal-i-zer myself, so I was pretty familiar with it----but it was a realllllly windy day (gusts up to 35) and it would start to sway and then the sway bars would do their jobs and stop it.

After we got it home, we loaded it up and spent the first night drive-camping woohooo, with the furnace running all night lol

Loaded up the truck with the bike in the back and all the gear in camper, needed a serious adjustment (I think we stopped three times to dial it in, but is straight/level) and I don't get the porpoising once it's loaded and leveled---so may be better for you once you start prepping it for real-world use haha

I also have a Titan, but I have the long bed (7 foot with longer wheelbase) so I may not feel the tail waggin the dog as much, but I also notice and have manually downshifted to maintain speed (but I have a lead foot, and found myself going over 70 a few times--had to set the cruise to keep speed down as the 'Beast' pulls like there's no tomorrow)

I think I will take some advice and drop my speed down to 62 as I got about 7.5mpg from NY to Fla (I also have a 37 gallon fuel tank, so I had to take that into consideration when adjusting my WDH)

Congrats and hope you enjoy your OB as much as we are! (kinda living in it full time for the next few months lol--one heck of a first camping trip huh?)


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

If you don't want to drive a diesel truck everyday, I hear that the V10 Fords are awesome!!!!
















-CC


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

collinsfam_tx said:


> If you don't want to drive a diesel truck everyday, I hear that the V10 Fords are awesome!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its more about the size of truck that would increase my towing pleasure and safety. I am going to do a season with my Titan and keep to the flat lands with trips to florida and the beach and see how it goes. My wife is miffed that i am now saying our truck might not be enough to get us to canada as our normal route would take us through the mountains of NC, VA, PA, and NY (damn 81). Her family does a triip to algonquin park up in canada every year and one of the reasons she thought we were buying it was to have our own trailer if we go with. I think the truck will be fine doing what we need it to, and I told her we can always drive up the east coast using 95 and then skip across NY to where we need to be in Canada. If our first few trips are scary (which titan owners say it shouldn't be) then I will upgrade at that point, but the 20K on top of my trucks value would be hard on my shallow pockets.


----------

